# Thought/Opinions before i Dip my wheels.



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Just do about 3-4 coats of black then do one coat of gloss over them. I think that'll turn out fine. 


Just Cruzin'


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/atta...5631217-my-wheel-project-today-image-10-.jpeg

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/atta...95631200-my-wheel-project-today-image-11-.jpg

Flat back with metallic carbon mist and clear coat.


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

I did 5 coats of matte black and then 3 coats of gloss on my LTZ Wheels and I love them. Just regular matte black fades too quick and gets dull especially over time with brake dust.


----------

